# Have you ever....



## Emtgirl21 (Jun 4, 2007)

So has anyone here actually puked on scene before. I came really close last week. There are some moments i hate my job!h34r:


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 4, 2007)

Happened to me once, but not in front of the patient.  Got called for a GI bleed, and it had to be the worst one I have ever been on.  You could detect _that_ smell before ever walking in the house, and there was coffee ground emesis everywhere.  My partner yelled for the cot so I high-tailed it for the door, stopping and puking in the bushes on my way down the sidewalk and back to the truck.

I have a very sympathetic gag reflex, so there have been countless times where I have felt like I was going to puke, but it has only ever happened that one time.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 4, 2007)

Yes, not from the gore but rather from a good virus.

R/r 911


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 5, 2007)

Once






While working as an Animal Control Officer.  Never (yet) while working as an EMT.


----------



## mfrjason (Jun 5, 2007)

I almost did. When I was doing my ride time we got an early morning call of a PI out in the southern part of our township. When we got on scene we saw a p/u truck with its nose dug into the side of a ditch. When I got out of the rig the smell of fuel and alcohol hit me like a ton of bricks and trust me,it wasnt a pleasant smell.


----------



## lfsvr0114 (Jun 5, 2007)

No, I have not.  Our EMS instructor told us that if a pt pukes, we have the right to puke also.  We always reserved the well next to the side door just for him.  One time we had a rookie DPS officer and he was standing in the door and ignored a request to move.  Needless to say, he had to shower!!!!  Also, this same instructor told us that if the crowd got too close, turn and try to hit as many bystanders as possible!!!!


----------



## fm_emt (Jun 5, 2007)

I barfed outside of a scene once. I dunno who it was, the patient or my partner, but someone let out the most obnoxious odor that combined with everything ELSE that stunk... ugh.

I felt better right away tho.


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Jun 5, 2007)

not yet. lol


----------



## Rattletrap (Jun 5, 2007)

Got a mouth full of puke once from a PT, I turned to say something to my partner and the pt blew chunks and I caught some in the mouth. The RN there turned ran down the hall and only made a couple steps then she let loose as she fell to the floor. I just spit it back out and kept going my partner only made it out to the truck and then he blew chunks. Pt died a few hrs later.

Have yet to barf on a call. Hope luck keeps up.


----------



## BossyCow (Jun 6, 2007)

Two words... Code Brown... nuff said!


----------



## TripsTer (Jun 6, 2007)

OB Call. End of story.


----------



## Rattletrap (Jun 7, 2007)

That is why all riggs I work on have 2 oxygen regs. NRB 4 me.



BossyCow said:


> Two words... Code Brown... nuff said!


----------



## Rattletrap (Jun 7, 2007)

TripsTer said:


> OB Call. End of story.



duct tape works fine for that


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Jun 7, 2007)

we rolled a pt on scene that was DOA. His face sloshed open and stuff (brain goo) almost landed on my parteners boot. I gaged bad! 

I've had puke hit me in the face, i've been crapped on, and i've been bleed on but that was just gross and caught me off guard.

My instructor always said if you have to puke on scene puke as professionally as possible


----------



## hitechredneckemt (Jun 7, 2007)

Emtgirl21 said:


> we rolled a pt on scene that was DOA. His face sloshed open and stuff (brain goo) almost landed on my parteners boot. I gaged bad!
> 
> I've had puke hit me in the face, i've been crapped on, and i've been bleed on but that was just gross and caught me off guard.
> 
> My instructor always said if you have to puke on scene puke as professionally as possible



just rember the side door well works well for puking on the go


----------



## traumajunkie769 (Jun 8, 2007)

Haven't puked yet. Been puked on,crapped on, etc.,etc....... My favorite instructor always told us if the pt. is puking....roll 'em towards your partner.


TJ769


----------



## TheDoll (Jun 9, 2007)

i don't know why, but i love puke stories. as long as someone is not seriously ill or injured, they make me laugh and laugh. also, if you're puking, i'll be there to hold your head up and your hair back. for some reason it doesn't bother me that much. however, sh1t is my cryptonite...
okay, i just gagged twice and foamed at the mouth typing about sh1t. brings me to my freaking knees. oh, and i'm not kidding.

anywhoo...now that i've composed myself. the only time i've ever come close to puking at work is when i have been surprised by the smell of acinetobactor. i work on a burn unit, so, it comes up from time to time. you'll hear that it smells like swamp, and it does--as long as the swamp is filled with dead fish. now, i know swamps are filled with decay. i've spent a lot of time in swamps throughout my life, but i have yet to smell one that smells as bad as acinetobactor. icky ick ick


----------



## clinicallydead44 (Jun 13, 2007)

Mmm, almost. Toned as "abdominal pain" and the patient would have these nasty burps (which smelt like rotten eggs) and gag and every EMT on scene had to look away for a couple of seconds.


----------

